# Looking for support Group in Miami



## Eclipse (Sep 19, 2005)

Anyone know of a support group in Miami?

Thanks


----------



## Miami (Jul 21, 2009)

I know this is an old post but I am looking for a support group in South Florida.
Anyone know of any?


----------



## nitefall (Aug 12, 2009)

i dont know of any but am in miami and was wondering the same thing


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

try meetup.com


----------

